

Achieving fast deploys for a large Rails app - smathieu
http://blog.pagerduty.com/?p=2336
Some tricks we picked up along the way.
======
DanielRibeiro
Interesting writeup. I wonder how it would compare to the improvements from
turbo-sprockets-rails[1], which is said to improve the asset pipeline as well
(or maybe even combine it?).

[1] <https://github.com/ndbroadbent/turbo-sprockets-rails3>

